# iPhone immer online?



## Oecker (21. Juni 2009)

Hallo!
Ist das iPhone immer online? oder nur wenn ich ein App betätige welches einen Internetzugang braucht?Oder wenn ich selbst ins Netz gehe?


----------



## Fab. (22. Juni 2009)

Es verbindet wohl nach aussagen meiner freunde sich jederzeit. Deswegen solltest du es dir schon mit Internetflat holen , sonst sind die kosten extrem hoch


----------



## Lexx (22. Juni 2009)

Ein UMTS-Gerät ist ständig online, solange es nicht komplett abgeschalten ist.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (22. Juni 2009)

hi,

kurz ne frage:::

ich will mir demm nächst ein neues handy hollen aber ich befürchte die kosten dafür werden sehr hoch!
ich will einen 100min Vertrag von O2 und da ist ja kein datenvolumen bzw keine internateflat mit dabei! somit zahl verdammt viel für das internate

aber die handy greifen ja die ganze zeit ins internet!
kann man das dann irgendwie ausschalten damit er nicht mehr ständig ins internet geht???
also ich will das er das nur dann macht wenn er über wlan reingeh!!!(da zahlt man jja nix)

also das betrifft z.b. das 5800XM, omnia 8910HD, N97, und so weiter....


MfG
SolidBadBoy


----------



## v3rtex (22. Juni 2009)

@SolidBadBoy

Direkt abschalten kann man es selten bis gar nicht.

Man kann jedoch die Internetprofile löschen, bzw. ändern dass z.b. der Zugangspunkt oder sonstwas nicht stimmt und das Handy nicht ins Inet kommt.

Zum WLAN, bei T-Mobile Hotspots solltest du in Zügen oder Restaurants aufpassen, bei manchen Verträgen kosten die extra.
Bei privatem WLAN zahlt man nix, das ist richtig.


Aber mal was anderes, die Geräte Verbinden sich zwar schnell mit dem Netz gerade durch eventuellem Branding, 
es fallen aber keine Daten an wenn man das Handy nur im Standby rumliegen lässt.
Das 5800XM z.b. Verbindet zum Beispiel nur, wenn du auf dem Gerät surfen willst und den Wap Browser öffnest, nicht davor und nicht von allein (ausser vielleicht bei MMS Versand/Empfang).


----------



## BlackSHeeP (22. Juni 2009)

@SoildBadBoy Wenn du interesse an dem 5800XM hast aber nicht groß UMTS nutzen willst würde ich mir das hier mal angucken. 

Nokia 5530 XpressMusic: Neues Touchscreen-Handy ohne UMTS


----------



## SolidBadBoy (22. Juni 2009)

@ black sheep ne du ich bleib bei den oben genannten handys! die gefallen mir und ich kenn die extras!


----------



## xTc (22. Juni 2009)

Die Dienste des IPhones kannst du meines Wissen nach nur mit einem Jailbreak vollständig deaktivieren. 

Normal kannst du zwar 3G abschalten, Edge bleibt aber trotzdem aktiv.



Gruß


----------



## SolidBadBoy (22. Juni 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Die Dienste des IPhones kannst du meines Wissen nach nur mit einem Jailbreak vollständig deaktivieren.
> 
> Normal kannst du zwar 3G abschalten, Edge bleibt aber trotzdem aktiv.
> 
> ...




wenn die antwort an mich gerichtet ist, ich hol mir kein iphone!


----------



## der_yappi (22. Juni 2009)

SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> wenn die antwort an mich gerichtet ist, ich hol mir kein iphone!



Mein Kollege hat ein 3G (nur Gerät via eBay)

Da er am Anfang noch einen alten T-Mobile Vertrag hatte, hat er den Jailbreak draufgespielt und alle WWW-Verbindungen deaktiviert (wie? Keine Ahnung)
Er geht nur zu Hause übers WLAN ins Netz.

So ist zumindest mein aktueller Kenntnisstand. Kann aber schon wieder anders sein bei dem .

Und wie es einige schon gesagt haben:
Nokia 5800!
Meins geht nur dann online wenn es soll. Außerdem kannst du UMTS komplett deaktivieren (so frisst es auch schon mal weniger Strom)


----------



## joel3214 (23. Juni 2009)

Also zum iPhone.
Man kann es nur komplet abschalten wenn den JB gemacht hat entweder mit BossPrefs oder auch SBSettings (der Nachfolger).
Bei beiden kann man dann alles gezielt abschalten und einschalten.
Und man braucht nicht irgendwelche Einstellungen zu löschen xD


----------



## Cionara (23. Juni 2009)

Jap nachdem es gejailbreaked wurde einfach über Cydia Bossprefs laden da kannste das zusammen mit den andern Sachen wie Edge und Wifi einfach ausschalten.


----------



## xXPhilippXx (23. Juni 2009)

auch wenn man mit dem iphone immer online ist .. 
das frisst nicht viel .. 

wenn ihr mit dem pc online seits aber nicht zugreift dann is die aktivität ja auch null 
und da nicht allzuviele anwendungen aufs inet zugreifen was ist daran so problematisch ?


----------



## Cionara (23. Juni 2009)

Bei mir frissts Brieftasche wenns immer online ist, hab Prepaid-Karte da drinne ^^


----------



## Klutten (24. Juni 2009)

Die Diskussion über das Aushebeln der Sicherheitsmechanismen ist hier bitte einzustellen. Gemäß unseren Regeln gibt es dafür empfindliche Strafen, die ich hier nur ungerne aussprechen möchte.


----------

